# 2006 Acura RSX - stealth



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, here goes...

The car... 2006 Acura RSX










The gear... Dayton Reference HF 10s, Pioneer TS-C720PRS, Rockford 3Sixty.2, and Pioneer PRS-D4100Fs










Keeping the stock head for security reasons.

I'm planning on fitting a baffle to enclose the spare tire well in a "five sided box" kind of way, had it this way in an old setup and liked it better than the fiberglass enclosure I built in the tire well last summer...going to mount the amps/processor on the baffle as well. 

Not sure how I'm going to do the comp set yet...I want to keep everything as clean/stealth as possible.

I already have a good deal of the wiring done from my previous install, just need to find where I put the damn pics!

More pics to come as the project progresses!

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Good luck!

What are the specs for the box? Ported or sealed?

Chris


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

Tell me how you like those amps.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

dang, everyones using PRS these days.. I uninstalled my set but its staying in my closet for a rainy day or my next car.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Out of curiosity (my Si has the hot-topic balanced lines feeding an external amp)... Is your RSX oem system similar? or.. How are you hooking up the 3sixty.2?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice choice in equipment.


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

The "box" will actually just be a baffle enclosing the top and back of the spare tire well...calculated it to be at least 1.8-2.0 ft2 using the packing peanut method.

My RSX is a base model 5-speed manual, so it doesn't have the Bose system that the Type S does. I'm going to use the line level inputs on the 3Sixty.2 straight from the head.

The PRS set is replacing the CA18RNX/LPGs I had in there last year. They were awesome, but after reading so many reviews of the PRS, curiousity has gotten the better of me, wanted to compare them.

bjayjr5679 - I'll let you know my thoughts on the amps once up and running...these are replacing my MB Quart References, they were just so big and heavy...


The process of making the baffle....

Using my trusty contour gauge from Harbor Freight Tools I capture the shape of the bottom of the well to build the wall of the back of the enclosure. I traced the contour gauge onto poster board in about 1 foot sections at a time...











Then I move down the line after cutting out and rechecking the fit of the poster board cut-out. Each subsequent section is cut and fitted in the car to align with the last piece, while I trace the end of the overlapping sections and make match marks to align the pieces back up on the workbench and tape. I place a small piece of tape lightly on the two pieces, check the fit in the car again before reinforcing the joint with masking tape...










Now that I have a complete section done, I can trace to 1/4 inch hardboard and cut that out with a jigsaw, check and adjust if necessary the hardboard template and finally transfer that to MDF using a flush trim bit. 










Hope it works, so far so good...

Any suggestions along the way will be very much appreciated!


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

yummmm....contour guage


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

The contours are awesome!!! Can't wait to see how that finishes up.

Don't you need to run speaker-level into the 3sixty, not line-level?


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, speaker level, that's what I meant


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool, just making sure.

More pics! I want one of those contour thingys now.


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Pics of what will be the rear baffle...

1/4 inch hardboard trace, cut & fit...



















This fits nicely, so time to use the old flush trim bit to transfer to 3/4 MDF... I'm going to use a 1/2 inch flush trim bit with a 3/8 inch guide to end up with a piece that's 1/8 inch smaller on the bottom side to allow for a rubber seal. I could silicone the box in place once I'm finished, but I want the enclosure to be removeable and keep the resale value of my car intact...


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey wjere did you buy those pioneer amps?


----------



## Chadzilla500 (Jun 30, 2008)

very nice amps! i would like to know how they perform when you are done installing.


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Got a little more done this week...

A circle jig I made with 1/4 plexi using a template I layed out with emachineshop...










layout of "windows"...










Layout of equipment on baffle...










Rough layout of top to check general fit...the side trim pieces don't have anything supporting them yet, so it looks a little sloppy in the pic...




















Tomorrow I'll bevel edges, start making covers, get ready to vinyl & plexi...


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!, im a fellow rsx too,


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice work so far. I'm doing my GTI right now and basically am down to finishing up the hatch (2 amps, sub, and PC). Since I'm using a CarPC as my source unit, it's a bit tougher to hide every. However, I like what you're doing with the false floor. I've always had a soft spot for stealth and OEM look installs. 

Keep us updated please!


----------



## DYNASTY*SOUND (Jul 31, 2008)

nice work so far. how are you going to finish the box?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice!!! This little RSX project is taking off!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a single vented 10HO (not HF) in a 04 Civic Si (very similar interior volume and build) and it will light that thing up! I have no reservations saying that those 2 drivers will provide plenty of low-end 

Waddya gonna so with the Seas CA's ?

I'm slightly concerned with using the trunk floor, mine DOES want to ring a bit when you hit it with a mallet, what are your plans in terms of treatment, if any?

Avoid any and all fuel pump wiring under the rear seat, don't run jack down the center of the car, I use right and left door sills and center of the passenger well for a ribbon of gepco heading back, but you are going back speaker level right? What is the input impedance of the RF360?

I imagine your base stock headunit is similar in build to the EP's in terms of electronics on the output, it does not sound too bad at the speaker outs, measuring it and getting solid numbers is on the list to do but I did attach it to an amp with a very simple transformer isolation scheme in the shop and it did not suck, you should be fine.

Chad


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the support guys! 

The false floor will be vinyled, the "box" will really just be like an IB baffle sealing off the spare tire well. 

Chad- thanks for all the advise! I had these Daytons running in the car in a similar temporary setup previously and loved the extension. As far as ringing, I'm crossing my fingers that I won't have to do any treatment, but I've got a gallon of edead in the garage somewhere just in case. Have you had any experience with liquid deadeners? If so, your thoughts?

I'll try to get more pics up later today...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have littel to no deadner expeirience at all, there are people on here WAY better versed in it. 

My theory is "try it and if it needs further work then go from there


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd say if it looks like you need it, go ahead and put it on now. It's much easier to do it the first time while everything is out, than having to go back and re-do everything later.

Honestly just look at it and give it a couple good whacks with something to see how it resonates. You'll know if it needs it or not 90% of the time if you do this. I skipped sound dampening in my previous car (99 Regal) and the difference from that car with it cavernous untreated doors to the GTI I have now with it's SOLID doors is amazing. If the car isn't already rock solid (like the GTI doors are) then you most likely will need something to bring it up to spec.


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Quick update...

Got the top pieces vinyled...



















Going to get the rest of the trim for around the subs/amps/processor done today hopefully.


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

On a side note, I've dubbed this install the wanna-Bing . His installs are always my among my favorites. Every time I see a new install of his, I have to show my wife... "see honey, that's what I want my car to look like!"

Thanks for the inspiration, Bing!


----------



## drewpage55 (Aug 3, 2008)

That looks awesome. I'm currently working on a false floor install, but I can't bring myself to do away with my spare tire. Plus my spare is not a regular donut, rather its a full size 17" performance tire, so its tricky...

How are you cooling? Do you have a plan for fans?


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

My thoughts exactly drew. I have a 16", 205 tire as my spare. Granted it's smaller than what's on the car (17", 225) but still large. I can't bring myself to remove it. I just may though. I have VW roadside assistance with my warranty so I suppose I could always call those suckers up if I get a flat. 

Great work so far man! Check out my project and let me know what you think about removing my spare tire. I think if I do, I can fit everything but my sub in there. To me, it'd be well worth it. Build log in sig.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

looks great so far!


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Yeah, I contemplated leaving the spare for a long tiime, it was hard to take it out. But I figured if I go on a road trip, I can throw it in a garbage bag and toss it in the hatch for peace of mind. Without the spare, I still have some hatch left, and not carrying around the extra unused weight helps offset the extra gear (my car isn't totally gutless but it really doesn't need to be any slower ).

With the efficiency of these amps, I am hoping I can get away without fans just because I'm on a really tight budget right now ($13 a piece at Radio Shack I found out today to my surprise) I've got a relay around here somewhere and I'm going to pre-wire to make it easy to add a couple in later if needed.

More pics tomorrow...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

how can the install be stealth with vinyl as the upholstery material?


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

For daily use, the vinyl will be covered by a piece of carpet, plus the entire hatch is hidden by a cargo cover. I meant stealth-ish  Stock head unit, factory midbass & tweet locations, etc...


----------



## msjwild3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good man! Very similar to what my buddy did with his RSX. Except he's only pushing one 12w6 and has a 1000w JL amp. All in the spare tire well. You should put some led's in there too. Would look nice.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

drewpage55 said:


> That looks awesome. I'm currently working on a false floor install, but I can't bring myself to do away with my spare tire. Plus my spare is not a regular donut, rather its a full size 17" performance tire, so its tricky...
> 
> How are you cooling? Do you have a plan for fans?


You can keep the spare, may not be able to do 2 subs but I have a false floor witha spare, amp and enclosure under it AND storage for OEM+Extra tools.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

dmwarner said:


> For daily use, the vinyl will be covered by a piece of carpet, plus the entire hatch is hidden by a cargo cover. I meant stealth-ish  Stock head unit, factory midbass & tweet locations, etc...


You know what they say... "out of sight, out of mind". 

But agreed, it's very difficult to stealth everything. However, by keeping the factory head unit in, using the stock speaker locations, and hiding everything under the trunk/hatch floor, you've pretty much got it covered. Also, 90% or more people will never know you did anything... well, until they hear it anyway.


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

Does Harbor Freight call it's contour gauge by another name? I can't find it on the website.


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

I couldn't find the contour gauge in HFT's web either...but they may have them in the store. Lowes, Home Depot, or Sears also usually carry better quality (a little more expensive) ones as well. I saw a couple on ebay, too.

I've always seen them called contour gauges or occassionally contour duplication gauges...

I've been busy at a new job, so I haven't made a whole lot of progress the last couple of weeks...





























I'll have to cut/wrap the "box" around the subs...it hangs over into the knockout in the top trim piece a little. I also have to cut & carpet a "stand" for the processor area so the 360.2 will clear the stock trim panel... the more I get done, the more it seems like I have to do


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn I want those amps.


----------



## daGwagon (Jul 27, 2008)

wow very nice install i like your "termination block" for the speaker wires, just what a .25'' bolt w/ a nut on either side? are you going to do the same with your power and ground?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I can see mDf peeking through that beauty board.

Have you listened to it in it's metal enclosure?

I have to say you've _*TRUELY*_ designed spare tire enclosure....literally.

I hope it works out for you.

Any reason you decided against building a fiberglass box that fit into the tire well?

You have that partition at the front of the well...you have the beauty boards PLUS the vinyl wrapped piece on top...you have all the wood you'd need to do an enclosure ...just add the glass.:blush:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The install is coming along GREAT! And I'm really digging the choice of gear all around. I'll be looking forward to seeing it once everything's finished. I have no doubt it will look amazing.

Zach


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the support, guys.

The power/ground will sit on top of the enclosure, underneath the trim piece. 

Glassman, thanks for the suggestions... yeah- the MDF sticking out will have to be addressed by recutting the walls around the sub area to bring it out a little. After sealing/fastening the enclosure, it sounds OK, but has a few areas where it leaks...before I go any further, I've been kicking around the idea of glassing it so I know there won't be any leaks, I would have done it sooner except the fact that I'm SO broke right now. I think I will scrounge up the money and do it though for piece of mind.

Overall, though I've had to fix things here and there, I'm happy with what I've accomplished so far (thanks almost wholey to what I've learned here)This has definitely been a trial-and-error process, and I learned so much already. If I did it all again, it would be a lot easier with what I've learned the hard way


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

I finally made it up to Harbor Freight and found the contour gauge... but it looks like it's exactly half of the one you have. Apparently I can buy two and screw them together.

I searched for the item number on the website, and it's not there. I was hoping it'd be on sale so I could get a price match.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

man this has inspired me to take my build a little further


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks good, but I would do the fiberglassing of the bottom, so it don't leak and what not like you are suggesting. Rest looks killer!


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Any progress?


----------



## Kornnut (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice

I want that contour gauge as well lol. I love stealth installs. What is going to be in the upper cut out?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

bjayjr5679 said:


> Damn I want those amps.


Should've bought the one I was selling last year when you were pm'ing me about it


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

So how do you like the PRS amps. Have seen them popping up everywhere.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

nice clean install...will you ever get the itch to change out the stock hu?


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks good, nice simple clean install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i like it  a lot of thought and attention to detail went into this i can tell...keep up the good work!


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you ever finish this? Update this thread for the fellow DC5 owners!


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

eskateboarding7 said:


> Did you ever finish this? Update this thread for the fellow DC5 owners!


probably not.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-reference-hf-10-3-mb-quart-pwe-254-10-a.html


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> i like it  a lot of thought and attention to detail went into this i can tell...keep up the good work!


it actually looks a lot like most of your trunk designs


----------



## dmwarner (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately, I'm selling all my car audio  and the RSX. I have a baby due in December, a million bills now, and need money. It's been a crazy year... a divorce, layoff, new relationship and pregnancy. But I'm excited to be a father, and I'll be back into car audio in no time, hopefully.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

dmwarner said:


>


I really lke your idea for speaker terminals for the subs its much better than push on connectors than can fall off if pulled on by accident plus it looks very clean


----------

